# ticker



## positivelyhopeful (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,


Not sure if posted in the right place but can someone tell me how to put a ticker on my signature please? I have gone to website and made it I just can't work out how to put it on.


Thank you very much


PH x x


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi PH, once you've created your ticker, copy the code it gives you (the one that says it's for message boards) and paste it into your profile. You click profile and then forum profile. Paste the code into the box next to signature and click update profile. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## positivelyhopeful (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you so much daxcat,


As you can see have it now    


PH x x


----------

